# Palm Line 1970-1986



## secretmission (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Now, as my username suggests, I'm on a bit of a secret mission... and as such can't disclose too much here in case the surprise is ruined!

Can all who sailed between 1970 and 1986 message me, and if I may ask you a few questions? I think we may have someone very dear in common 

Sorry to be so vague, all will become clear in the private message!

(PS - don't worry, it's not 'official' business... just a little research project I'm doing for a family member but want to keep it a secret)

Over and out!


----------



## Foulkes27 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have just joined this forum in the hope of finding some of my dad's old shipmates.
My dad was an Electrician on Palm Line for around 23 years. Dad joined the company around 1959 at the age of 22 and was made redundant in 1982. 
My dad's name is James Keith Foulkes and was sometimes referred to as Taffy Foulkes.
Dad has not been well lately and we have been spending some time sorting through his photos of his time on Palm Line (there are loads!). I am picking up dad's discharge book on Wednesday so will be able to post more details of his voyages after that.
Dad is keen to get in touch with anyone who may have served at the same time as him.

Many Thanks

Emma


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello Emma,
I did not sail with Palm Line but as a ships rigger for 30 years I worked on all Palm Line ships during their visits to Tilbury.
I knew 'Taffy' Foulkes very well and we riggers always kept him busy repairing 
cargo clusters.. ( Large shaded lights).
A very likeable person is your Dad.
Please give him my best wishes.
You should get some replies to your request as many SN members sailed in Palm Line.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Africapalm (Jun 17, 2013)

*Palm line 1970 -1986*

Hi Stan,

I sailed on palm from 77 -86 until the redundancies hit hard. Passed through tilbury many times but as an engineer probably didn't meet up with you. In touch with a few of the guys still who live on the Wirral but trying to expand the group. Bob Ellsmoor organises a bit of a do every June for quite a few ex captains and mates and anyone else associated with palm and a do the following night for E.D veterans which many of the palm guys go to as they sailed for both


----------



## cacique (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, well, Taffy !!! Sometimes referred to as Keith, now also James Keith. I admit to knowing and having sailed with Taffy.

Not too sure which ships but a more pleasant and occasionally mischeivous man you couldn´t find. 

My very best regards.

David Wilson (Fourth Engineer).
aka Cacique.


----------



## foggie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Bob Fogden*

Hi,
Love a mystery. Not sure if I will be any use to what you after but I was with Palm Line from Jan 1974 until Dec 77 as a navigating cadet and the 3rd mate before leaving. I sailed on the Andoni, Katsina, Kano and Illesha Palms.


----------



## Africapalm (Jun 17, 2013)

*Secret mission*



foggie said:


> Hi,
> Love a mystery. Not sure if I will be any use to what you after but I was with Palm Line from Jan 1974 until Dec 77 as a navigating cadet and the 3rd mate before leaving. I sailed on the Andoni, Katsina, Kano and Illesha Palms.


Hi Ben, not sure if you got message I sent to you, some of mine disappear into the sky, never to be read again.

Were you on Kano around late 77, think I may have been on her with you, but so long ago, I was eng cadet then. If you didn't get my message let me know and I will try again.

Mark


----------

